# effzienteste Engine?



## Treachh (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich will eure Meinung wissen,

Welche engine nutzt ressourcen am besten aus? Oder sollte man das thema erst bei DX 12 anschneiden?

Ich fang mal an mit frostbite 3,

Schon in DX 11 kriegt man viel fps für die grafik geboten, kern skalierung ist auch gut. Und mit mantle wird erst richtig gezaubert.

Negativ beispiel: source, meiner meinung nach einfach unnötiger cpu hunger..

Naja dann fangt mal an


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Juni 2014)

Frostbyte 3, Cryengine und die UE4 sind aktuell die wohl effizientesten.
Die Snow Drop Engine ist noch so ein Kandidat, wobei man hier noch nichts sagen kann, da man nicht weis, wie gut sie läuft.

Trotzdem schenken sich die Engines aktuell nur extrem wenig. BF4 zielt eher auf 60+ FPS ab und sieht dementsprechend nicht so gut aus, wie z.B. ein Ryse oder Crysis 3, die ganz klar auf möglichst große Grafikpracht ausgelegt sind, dafür wiederum etwas schlechter laufen. Die UE4 Techdemos bieten eine etwas höhere Qualität, laufen ähnlich gut/schlecht wie die CryEngine Top-Titel, bestehen dafür aber nur aus kleinen demo level. 

Für mich scheinen alle drei gleich effzient, was das Verhältnis Performance/Grafikqualität angeht. Die Beurteilung ist wie gesagt sehr schwierig, da alleine schon durch ein gutes Grafikdesign eine subjektiv bessere Grafik bei gleicher performance möglich ist.

Negativ auffallend sind die neue Engine von Infinity Ward (CoD Ghosts läuft einfach nur beschissen bei miserabler optik) und natürlich die Source Engine. Siehe Titanfall. Die Grafik ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und trotzdem komm ich nur auf gut 60 FPS.


----------



## bofferbrauer (23. Juni 2014)

Ob eine Engine effizient ist, kommt auch auf ihren Einsatzzweck an. Eine Engine, die für Schlauchlevel Shooter entwickelt worden ist und darin extrem effizient ist, könnte in einem Rollenspiel mit offener Spielwelt oder einem 2D Spiel ins straucheln kommen. Deshalb kann man auf die Frage schlecht pauschal antworten und ist auch mit ein Grund, warum viele Studios eigene Engines programmieren.


----------



## Laggy.NET (25. Juni 2014)

Also die Cryengine scheint z.B. beides sehr gut zu können. Es gibt große MMOS mit der Cryengine, aber auch Schlauchshooter...

Die Frostbyte Engine soll von EA ja auch in extrem vielen Spielen zum Einsatz kommen. Da haben wir auch ein relativ schlauchiges, hoch detailliertes BF4 und ein open World DragonAge Origins sowie NFS als Rennspiel...
Und in jedem Bereich arbeitet sie hervorragend.

Eine hocheffiziente "schlauchlevel engine" verliert scheinbar nichts an ihrer Effizienz, wenn man sie genauso hoch effizient auf open world auslegt. Sonst würden oben genannte Engines keine solch detaillierten Spiele verschiedenster Genres ermöglichen. Eine einfache Implementierung der notwendigen Funktionen scheint daher kein großes Problem zu sein.


Das ganze ist wohl eher eine Frage des Aufwands. Eine selbstgeschriebene Engine, die nur das kann, was benötigt wird, erfüllt meist auch ihren Zweck, ist kostengünstiger, schneller fertig entwickelt und führt somit zu schnelleren Ergebnissen, versagt aber bei anderen Aufgaben, für die sie nicht gedacht wurde, weil die notwendigen Features und optimierungen einfach weggelassen wurden. Ein Schwergewicht wie die CE, FB3 oder UE4 kosten eben viel Zeit und Geld, und können dafür flexibel eingesetzt werden. Aber die Flexibilität scheint keine generellen Auswirkungen auf die Effizienz zu haben.


----------

